# When is your anniversary?



## Love322 (May 16, 2012)

Dating or marriage...I am curious to see if anyone has the same anniversary (month and day) as me and my boyfriend. â™¥ 

Mine is april 16  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## divadoll (May 16, 2012)

So... when is yours?

Mine - Sept 1


----------



## ladygrey (May 17, 2012)

June 11.


----------



## dixiewolf (May 17, 2012)

We married Dec 23, 2 years ago. We have been together over 10 years though.


----------



## kerker (May 26, 2012)

we got married on the 21 Nov 2011


----------



## Dalylah (Jun 27, 2012)

April 14


----------



## Adrienne (Jun 27, 2012)

January 19th


----------



## sprite9034 (Jun 27, 2012)

Dating: Sept. 14th (we'll be 10 years this year o.o)

Wedding: May 5th, 2012  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marjoriekate (Jul 7, 2012)

January 18, 2010 &lt;3


----------



## Fairest of all (Jul 7, 2012)

October 25, 2008 &lt;3


----------



## Baberanza (Jul 9, 2012)

January 4th, 2009 &lt;3!


----------



## angielala (Jul 9, 2012)

Sept 24, 2006  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bethm (Jul 10, 2012)

October 26, 2002


----------



## BrittneyMarie (Jul 10, 2012)

We started dating on April 26th of '07 and got married on February 16th of '08 (we didn't waste much time, lol!)


----------



## Isabelsjewely (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So... when is yours?
> 
> Mine - Sept 1


 Sept-3rd.


----------



## JAELEIBEAUTY (Jul 11, 2012)

November 14th, 2010 is when we met and started our love affair.


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Jul 22, 2012)

Dating - August 1st 

Married - February 4th

We celebrate both.  It was a quick engagement.  Engaged after 1 month of dating, married 5 months after that.  When you know, you know!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mtabh (Jul 22, 2012)

Dating Feb 6, 2008 Married Feb 11, 2012 Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrs Gaeul (Jul 28, 2012)

Married: February 14th, 2009  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MorgTrott (Dec 3, 2012)

I started dating my boyfriend March 30th but we were friends for about 2 years before that


----------



## suenotto (Dec 3, 2012)

August  20, 1998 first marriage

March 5, 2012 second marriage (to the same guy)


----------



## alpina0560 (Dec 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Isabelsjewely* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Sept-3rd.


 My birthday! hehhee

but mine is 1/1/10


----------



## iPretty949 (Dec 4, 2012)

july 30, 2011


----------



## viccckyhoang (Dec 4, 2012)

02/09/2011  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rklglam (Dec 4, 2012)

Dating; Jan 3rd  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## shandimessmer (Dec 5, 2012)

My anniversary is August 28th, 2011


----------



## mikamouse (Jan 1, 2013)

Mine is Jan 08, 2010


----------



## beautydiva2006 (Jan 15, 2013)

July 22 2006


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Jan 15, 2013)

February 8th, 2009.


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Jan 15, 2013)

September 1 .. sooo easy to remember


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 16, 2013)

Dating, March 21st 2012(1st year anniversary coming up :3)


----------



## diana16 (Jan 16, 2013)

We started dating April 16 2009


----------



## charreli (Jan 24, 2013)

August 6th  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> the day my life changed


----------



## Ashley Winters (Feb 5, 2013)

My husband and I got married on 1.1.11  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Ashley Winters (Feb 5, 2013)

we met on 1.29.10


----------



## LisaF1163 (Feb 8, 2013)

Mine and my boyfriend's is June 14, 2008 - that was our first date.


----------



## Jennasaurus (Feb 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ashley Winters* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My husband and I got married on 1.1.11  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Nice!!  Love it.  I have such a hard time remembering my anniversary.  April 22, 2006.  It's Earth Day (totally by accident) so I know it when I see it on a calendar.  Just struggle a lot with the year.


----------



## Hellocat4 (Feb 8, 2013)

Today. I didn't remember until I was listening to an old Oprah show on xm radio this morning and someÃ´ne mentioned couples "remembering anniversaries". I was like, wait a second. What is today?!  I always forget. My husband does too.


----------



## LisaF1163 (Feb 9, 2013)

LOL!  Happy Anniversary - you'd better hurry and go get him something!


----------

